# IUI With Vaginismus Part 15



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Loads of  

  

to you all

H xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!!!

As you can see I was released - very funny messages Polly!!!! For the record I was not the defendant - just a witness. It was bloomin horrible. Both Barristers gave me a grilling for over half an hour, but I think I held my own  

Donna - Congrats to your friend! Just remember how special you are going to be to baby Freja. 

Emma - Best of luck getting a quote. Looking at the weather today I'd stay at home with your hot water bottle rather than go watch rugby.

Polly - You're going to have to teach me how to get onto the Yahoo chat room too.

I'm off to the theatre tonight with Mother and MIL. We're off to see Seven Brides for Seven Brothers. I absolutely adore the film so I'm really excited.

Ciao for now Bella's xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Annie - glad you are safe and well. Sounds like a horrible ordeal in court. Bet you're glad it is over. 
Have a great time tonight. I love the theatre, but very rarely get my act together and go.

The kettle saga continues. I went to buy dh a kettle this morning (don't want any more kettle-based sleepless nights). Came back, went to make a cup of tea, and my own kettle has died! How weird is that. 

Off to phone more removals firms. Oh joy.......


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello!

Is everyone alright?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello people,

Nothing exciting happening here. Just been out food shopping. Dh is planning to cook some complicated lamb dish that takes hours and hours. Anything to avoid clearing out the attic, I reckon.

Still feeling queasy, and am slightly less huge than I was. I'm panicking (of course) that this could be a bad sign, although it could be something to do with the fact that I've eaten a lot less in the last few days.

Hope you are all OK.
Annie - how was the theatre?
Polly - did you play with your fabric?
Donna - did you get your college work done? How's the BMS going? 
Claire - how's things?

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

welcome back Annie!

Donna, Claire, you are both quiet, hope everything is ok.

I had a fairly relaxed day yesterday, nice drive to my lunch meeting, and nice lunch. Food shopping and curl up on sofa with DH. Had some Sheeps cheese on my pasta, which I can try this week, and thoroughly enjoyed it!!!!

Today, DH is being very clingy and cuddly (doncha love it when they get like that!) so we languished in bed til almost noon, and then he helped me tidy out my unruly sock drawer, and then the rest of my drawers and wardrobe. I was in a good ruthless mood, so the charity shop will benefit.  

I have to say, Emma, that I am all pooped out now, but he has moved on to tidying the attic!!! 

We're going out to the local indian restaurant with some neighbours tonight. Don't  know how it will go, as I've been in bed by 9.30 the last 4 nights! So if I fall asleep in my chicken tikka masala, I'll let you know.

Love

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Polly,

This tiredness could be a good sign? I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

When your dh has finished can you send him round to tidy out my attic and sock drawers? If he wanted a real treat he could clear out my shed (which I daren't go into for fear of what I'll find). He sounds just too good to be true!

Suffice to say, we haven't been in our attic after all. The person who is supposed to be buying our house is coming round tomorrow to measure things. I'm terrified that they'll change their mind and it will all be off. The junk will have to stay in the attic for another day, although we are rapidly running out of days.

I've never heard of sheep's cheese. Is it widely available? I guess I'm not allowed to eat it anyway.

Enjoy your Indian, and try to stay awake!

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Go to http://uk.yahoo.com/

You will see just to the right of the middle and about 1/4 of the way down the page SIGN UP. Click.

Then at the top to the left of the middle, you will see SIGN IN and SIGN UP. Click SIGN UP.

You will then need to fill in a form, including a Yahoo ID, which is the name you will be known as.

Go through that process and get registered.

IF YOU ALREADY HAVE A YAHOO ADDRESS THAT YOU WANT TO USE, SKIP THE STEPS ABOVE!

Go back to http://uk.yahoo.com/.

At the top right hand corner, you will see a smiley with a telephone and MESSENGER below. Click on that and install the programme.

After that, pm the others with your yahoo id and we will all add each other as buddies.

If you let the Messenger run whenever you start your computer (default), then usually your buddies can see that you are online and can chat to you what ever you are doing. You can be invisible or ignore people if you are busy, or just have it on when you want.

You can chat one to one, but if more of us are on, we can invite each other to a conference, and have a 3/4/5 way conversation.

I'll pm you my yahoo. If anyone needs more help, let me know.

Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Emma

Don't know if it's a good sign or just that I am knackered! What would your experience say?

Are you sure about DH and the sock drawer? I only have 6 pairs left!!   But you are right, he is too good to be true, and he'd be round to tidy out your shed like a shot, and finish off by doing your ironing! I have a new business idea based on hiring him out.       

You should be ok with sheeps cheese, as long as it's the hard kind (I assume that it's still only soft cheese that is to be avoided in pgcy?) Mine is from Waitrose and is Wensleydale, and in my opinion nicer than cows Wensleydale (don't know if Wallace would agree  ). But I think that there are more varieties in the cheese counter. 

Take care

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Polly,

I'll check out the yahoo thing tomorrow - I'm too tired now.

I will continue to see your tiredness as a good thing, although I don't want to raise your hopes unnecessarily. Apart from anything, the stress of what you've been through this week would wear anyone out.

I'll check out sheeps cheese next time I'm in Waitrose, of my taste for it has returned. I've really gone off it, and I'm a total cheese addict.

Have you seen the new Wallace and Gromit film - highly recommended!

Got to go  - dinner is ready (dh's all day lamb extravaganza). Hope I can do it justice.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon everyone,

Hope you are all well and having a nice weekend.

My friend and new baby daughter came home on friday, she is so perfect and it has made me more broody, I have been fine so far as I think the excitment took over and I went out and spent loads on her, all of which I really couldn't afford 
But now things are sinking back to normal I do feel a bit down about it, well more jealous I think and its not nice to feel jealous of your friends or anyone come to think of it.

Tried bms last night but DH came to quickly, he then felt bad but so do I.
Although I am kinda over the vag and sex isn't that painfull any more it is still very awakward! I need loads of foreplay which just teases DH which I think explains him coming to soon - just at the opening! which has happened before. I try not to have the hump with him but it is frustrating! He thinks we should use some lube so that he can slip it in more easily, hoping that less fumbeling about will mean in will come inside, I am not sure about lube though I would rather keep things 'au natural' as although the are safe to use when ttc I still think it must be better with out using any

Just feel so pi$$ed off that sex is still a problem, foreplay is great but then its like 'right come one then I best climb on top' there are 2 stages to us having sex and surely they should mould into 1? doesn't happen with us!

DH is fishing today so i hope to get lots of college work done btu as its 12 already I better get a move on

I am sure I will be back later

Donna  xx

Polly thanks for the yahoo tips I will join later


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Right I have done the yahoo thing, I think. I will pm you all my user ID.

We should have just used MSM messenger as I alreasy have and use thay but never mond have yahoo now to - just for you ladies.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - I'm not sure that I'm the best person to advise about sex/bms; I think I've forgotten how to do it, it has been so long.  When we were having bms it was definitely a 2-stage process - the fun bit and then the bit where dh said (maybe not in these exact words  ) 'shall I stick this in then', although I couldn't have managed stage 2 without stage 1 (which got me more excitable and lubricated). I suspect that he comes so quickly because he is both very excited and also worried about hurting you. I personally would try to avoid lube for bms, even though some are supposedly sperm-friendly.
Forgive me asking a personal question, but have you been having sex when it isn't bms time? If so, have you been having stages 1 and 2 then, or just stage 1? If you have just been having bms perhaps it puts a lot of pressure on both of you to perform and get it right on these crucial days? 
Have you talked about how you feel with dh? I know it is difficult because you don't want to make them feel inadequate. Men get very sensitive about their performance don't they?

Annie, Claire, Polly - hope you are all OK.

I'm going to try and suss out this yahoo thing.

I am being stupid today. I've convinced myself that I've had a missed miscarriage. Can't wait for the scan on Thursday so I know one way or the other.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

Please don't worry yourself hun, I am sure everything is fine. I didn't realsie you were having a scan on thursday - very exciting although if your worried I am sure it will be more of a relief. I am sure everything is fine but I know you wont be reasuured until you can see the lil one on tursday and I understand that.

Added you to my yahoo list emma  

I think we will have to try Dh pressuring me but not actually getting much himself, that why I will be arrosed enough for intercourse and hopefully he wont be too excitied and we will be able to get him in. 's' is exactly as you discribed emma stage one followed by 'shall I put it in' then stage 2 
we do have 's' when I am not ovulating although not that often as I don't have a high sex drive infact its lillt to none! which again doesn't help ttc! when having sex just for us and not a baby it still happens in teh 2 very defined stages.

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

I've added you to my yahoo, actually you are the only person in my contact list so far. but adding you to my list is still pending - not sure how long it takes. maybe I have to restart computer?

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening Everyone

Gosh, there's been a lot happening again in my absence! The theatre was lovely on Friday evening and I even managed to eat about 1/4 of a lasagne before we went in. Mother & MIL had a fabulous evening so that pleased me. 
I had a fairly lazy day yesterday, lounged in my pj's til lunchtime and then visited a couple of friends. DH & I had a cozy night in together. We got a chinese and watched X Factor. 
Today I braved a trip into town. I've been feeling quite good the last few days, but true to form the second we walked into the shops I felt sick and faint. Bloomin typical. The first wiff of retail therapy in over a month and my body decides at that exact moment to remember it is pg. 
I got DH to grab me a McFlurry at McDonalds and I sucked on that all the way back to the car. Actually helped! We had lunch at the Out Laws and then we both came home and had naps on the sofas.
I was actually starting to believe yesterday that I had seen the last of morning sickness. But no, it's back again today. Through the shades of green I'm actually a bit pleased. I was starting to believe, like Emma that I've had a missed miscarriage. Unfortunately I have to wait til 11th November for my next scan to know for sure, but I guess nausea might be a good sign?? Guess we'll see.

Donna - BMS & S was always hard work for me. I'd enjoy "stage 1" but as soon as "stage 2" was good to go I'd panic that it wouldn't go in, hadn't gone in and then slipped out. I know lube isn't the ideal but I have to say I found it quite useful in the beginning. Just until I built up my confidence that I could do it by myself. I just used it less and less as time went on. Might be worth a go? 

Polly - Seriously, where did you find your DH? Heavenlyhusbands.com? or DreamDH.co.uk maybe? Either way my friend, well done you for bagging a man who will happily sort your sock drawer!!!!

Emma - DH & I saw Wallace & Gromit on Thursday and I laughed my ass off!!! 

I'll give the yahoo thing a go tonight if I can stay awake long enough!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, Annie - why do you think that? Is it just reading too much scary stuff on the internet, or is it something that is happening to you?

DH and I went to see Curse of the Wererabbit the day it was out, and had a great time! 

Annie, i love the website names!! I have to say that dh is a honey.

I want to say that I am cautiously optimistic after all. My temps went up three days ago, and have stayed up. That is a good sign, but I know I can't count on it. 

Claire, I know that you don't get online much at weekends, hope you are ok.

Love to all

Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna

I think that you just have to wait for Emma to approve you as a buddy. Hopefully she'll do so soon!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Can't stop long - running a bath.

Polly - I sorted me out with yahoo, but couldn't work out the buddy stage. I'll try tomorrow.

No real reason to think that I've had a missed miscarriage, just that I ruled out an ectopic with the 1st scan, have no 'classic' signs of a normal miscarriage (pain, bleeding) so far (touch wood), so it is the only other major hurdle to worry about at his stage. It would just be so horrendous because there are no warning signs.

Good news about your temps - lets hope they stay up

Annie - glad you had a nice weekend (apart from feeling sick)

Got to go before bathroom floods.
Night, night, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening all,

Sorry I missed you on yahoo, that is great news about your temp going up    thinking I might plot my temp next month, when do you start doing it? do I use a normal themometer?

Tried bms again this evening and again DH came to soon   I am trying not to be angry with him, and I am not angry with him just the situation. I think it is happening cause we want a baby so badly! especially since freja has been born. I can't take the waiting any longer and can't face starting another year of ttc.

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry, my home internet connection was down and I wasn't at work last week so couldn't log on from there.  Grr!

Moved to #2 dilator.  Managed to get it in, first of all only part way then after a few minutes the full way.  Felt really uncomfortable but it didn't hurt (unless I tightened my muscles further, which I did just to see how to release them - not sure if that is a good idea or not?!) and there was no bleeding.  Will have another go tomorrow night when I'm in on my own.  Not feeling as optimistic as I did with #1 but I guess it takes time.  #4 is in hiding from now until I feel ready, definitely.  Bf is getting hornier by the day, I just hope he continues to understand that there is a line drawn there, but I think he will.

Emma, good luck with your scan on Thursday.  I'm sure everything is just fine.

Claire


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good morning,

Claire - that is brilliant news about #2.   I think the tightening is a good thing. I was advised to tighten the muscles once the dilator was in (or was part way in), hold like that for a few seconds, and then relax. I think that the tightening really encourages the relaxing side of things. Don't worry about how, long it all takes; anyway, I reckon you're making really speedy progress (I spent a month on each one). I'm sure bf will be able to hold on for just a bit longer!

Donna - sorry about the bms. Perhaps 3rd time lucky? 
Polly is the temping queen, but I did dabble with it a little. I think you are supposed to start on the 1st day of your period and take the temp 1st thing in the morning at about the same time each day. I got a digital thermometer from Boots that came with a booklet that you chart the temps in. I wasn't very good at remembering to do it every day, which sort of misses the point really. I didn't find it very helpful, personally, for finding out when I was ovulating, but I knew when a BFN was coming as my temp would fall the morning af arrived. I'm sure Polly can tell you more.

Annie - how are you today? Are you still finding it hard to do a full day at work?

I've got someone coming to look round the house today (got to keep our options open in case original person pulls out). I'm so sick of keeping it spotless. I do like the house to be clean and tidy, but wish fairies (or Polly's dh) would do the job for me.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think that I'm speeding through to #2   because I've been here once before and know I can do it.  I think from here on it'll be much harder work, both getting used to #2 and then moving upwards  .  How do I know I'm ready for the next one?  I imagine it's if it's easy to get in, I can move it about, and move it in and out and feel relaxed?  I'm not sure really, any guidance would be appreciated!

I don't know a great deal about charting temperatures but think I would also forget to do it every day!

Not seen the Wallace and Grommit film, maybe I should, there is some positive feedback here on it!  The last film I saw was Land of The Dead - pretty horrific in parts I have to say and not exactly a feel-good movie!

Claire


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Emma - Really struggling in the afternoons still. Around 3pm I am near to tears and screaming on the inside for a nap! Just tucked into a huge slice of chocolate cake though, so can't be all bad being here. I informed personnel this morning, which I didn't realise I had to do!!! Will be telling my collagues at some point this week aswell. Started telling friends at the weekend so no doubt the world and his wife will know by the end of the day! DH & I just thought blow it, if anything does go wrong they'd all find out about it anyway. They'd guess at the weekend anyway when I go out on a hen night & my birthday and sit there sipping water!

Claire - Well done on your success with number 2. I guess you'll know you're ready for number 3 when you feel ready to give it a go. Thinking back to my tampon trials, I think on each occassion I was just sat at home alone on a Sunday and thought to myself "right, I'll give that a go today". Each success made me feel braver to go to the next step at the next cycle. It took time as I had to wait for a period, but I got there in the end by trying a little bit more on each time. The excitement of coming on here and telling everyone what I'd done was really motivating too. You'll discover that soon enough!

Polly - I never gave temperature monitoring a go. Purely because my cycles were so long I wasn't sure it would work. I am therefore quite ignorant to the workings of this method. I take it from what you've said that it's so far so good. In which case I say - yipee!!!!

Donna - I understand how you feel with DH. I used to get so frustrated too. The only thing for it is to keep practicing! I have quite a low sex drive too so I used to have to make a real effort to try a couple of times a week. Weekends are always much easier as you're not worried about being tired for work the next day etc. Having S on days when you know it makes no difference what so ever are really beneficial. If you're not thinking in the back of your mind that it's crucial to get those wigglies in then you might find you find a way to work together better for the times when it is needed.

Wishing you all a pleasant day xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - I have really gone off chocolate and can't wait to like it again. I have been very sick this morning (just seemed to arrive out of nowhere and with no warning), but although I feel yucky I'm really pleased! 

Claire - I'd say your ready for the next one when you find #2 easy. If you can pull it in and out (and shake it all about  ), without too much discomfort. The only way to know for sure is to try the next size. The worst that can happen is that you're not ready and have to practice with #2 for a while. i do think the jump from #2 to #3 is a huge one, though.

Annie - hang on in there until 4pm. One of my pregnancy books helpfully suggests that if you feel tired at work go and have a snooze in a store cupboard; perhaps you could try that.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Isn't it funny how you feel good when you've got your head in the toilet bowl!!! I almost did a jig in the town centre yesterday when I came over all faint and couldn't face a bacon sandwich for my supper! I have discovered that vanilla ice cream makes me feel lots better - particularly McDonalds McFlurry's!!!! Friends had always desecibed their morning sickeness to me as though it came over them really quickly. On the occassions I was sick I knew it was coming for hours. Might just be me - I am a bit weird!

Can't say that we have a store cupoard. Maybe the loo would suffice?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Annie - yep, vanilla ice cream works a treat for me too. Even better is the caramel flavour Ben & Jerry's. I can't stomach their chocolate pfish food at the moment though, and that one was my favourite. 

It is raining so hard here. Just come back from walking the dogs and got absolutely soaked. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

It's 4:30 and I'm still at the office- just about. I've been wanting to nod off since 2.30. I've been getting rattier as the afternoon has progressed and have been ranting about all sorts. The poor chaps that I work with must think I need a chocolate fix!!!

Can't wait to get home and I've got the house to myself tonight - BLISS!!! I'll sort out the yahoo thing when I get back.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

This yahoo thing has me well and truly stumped, I'm afraid. I've definitely downloaded the relevant thing, but I cannot work out what to do next.  

Polly -


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm stuck too! I've created an e-mail account and I'm signed into it, but I can't see the smiley to put in messenger


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

It's alright - got it downloaded. Added all 3 of you. You're now showing as request pending. Is that right Polly?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi all,

Emma, click on the smiley face with the + sign to add contatcs.

Polly, how are you doing

Claire, well done on #2 there is no stopping you now! you will just know when #3 feels right. you have to be phsycologically ready and you will know when that it is. we will be cheering you on  

Annie, Hello no personaly for as I have been talking to you, thanks for listening to me rant

Feelign rubbish as usual

Donna xx

polly you've just joined annie and I yeah!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, I pm'd you with some more instructions, hope they help. If you are further on than that, tell me and I'll talk you through the rest.

No major temp news I'm afraid - I leapt out of bed this morning, because the power went off in the middle of the night, and i didn't know what time it was (5.30) 

DH has been telling me off for climbing on a desk in "my condition"   I'll enjoy it while it lasts! It 'll be all over in a week....

Claire - well done on #2. We're all right behind you (maybe it doesn't help to remember that!)

Donna, how are you doing about putting the rubbish feelings aside for a bit of time everyday? Are you managing a little bit? If that isn't working, how about telling us 3 good things about your new job?

Love

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good morning,

Polly - thanks for trying to help with the yahoo thing. I'll have another go later. I managed to get to the bit that has stages 1, 2 and 3, but get stuck after that. I can't see a smiley face, but I'll keep looking.  I think my brain has shrivelled away to nothing.

I'm off to do 101 very dull errands for dh. Back later. Hope you are all OK.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Been very quiet on here today? and no annie?

Polly, I would be gratefull if you could give me more info on temp charting, we agreed no OPK till jan but I guess temp charting would be ok, plus I am interested in it.
How are your temps going?

Emma, Annie and CLaire how are you today?

Job is going ok, its still wierd because manager is away alot and its hard being in charge in a new place with new staff but think I am doing ok. Trying to employ my friend but not sure if manager is buying it, we do need more staff and she is good so we'll see. Work is going well but the job is nothing to get excited about so far......
Generally don't feel as bad as I did last week, but feeling down since my friend had her baby which I expected. I just hope it happens for me soon as its driving me insane!
Feel really tired all the time which doesn't help trying to cope with things, college course is a lot harder and more work than I thought I am not sure I can manage or cope with it  

going to cook DH something nice tonight as I don't normally bother

Donna xx

P.S Polly, gave bms ago last nigth after all, It was nice and DH was in and came at the right time, think we may haev caught ovulation I had a lot of c/m on sunday and monday but it was more clear last night and today, so sounds about right doesn't it girls? thing is only done it once this month so we'll see, did get some wriggles in on sunday but only at opening really so guess they don't count.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna! That was three good things about the job, each followed by a bit of a negative! Almost there!

I temp on fertilityfriend dot com, where you can put your temps in and then the software does the rest, like putting in coverlines, ovulation date. It helps if you put in cm as well. There are chat groups as well, but I mostly ignore them, as they are very American based, and the infertility industry is more aggressive there I think.

Anyway, the basics are that you take your temp every day before moving, speaking, thinking. Then you record it, either on a paper graph or on software, and join the dots to show the pattern of your temperatures. There are patterns that indicate ovulation has occurred, but software will only commit to the date after three days of higher temperatures. After a while using this method, you can guess which day it is yourself, and don't need to wait for the software to decide. It would still be a guess though, as it is only three days high temps that indicate ovulation. The patterns after ovulation are a dip at ovulation, followed by a rise, or just a rise, or a "fallback" rise. If a pregnancy results, then your temps might have a further rise possibly after an implantation dip, and stay high past the expected day of af. If not, then there will be a fall just before af. 

You use a new chart for each month, starting on the first day of af. You can then compare your charts and get to know your cycle, and put in more information like headaches, how you feel etc. The site that I use offers free membership for basic charting, and a VIP membership for which they charge. I can't remember what you wouldn't have access to in terms of extra information if you went for the free one, but it's obviously worth doing that if you don't know if you will keep it up.

Look on the site to get more information about temping and charting, you can also get a kit from Boots with the thermometer in (near hpts) and a booklet, which I seem to remember was quite good value if you have to buy a thermometer anyway. Obviously you need one that is easy to read, otherwise it's too much trouble to keep up. The other place for information about it all is the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler. That's  a lot of reading, and you may not want to bother given you have your course work. I think anyway that the Boots kit or the site will give you enough information to start.And of course you can ask me anything.

Does that help? Don't be afraid to tell me if it doesn't,  I may not have explained it very well.

Hope DH enjoyed his special meal! It sounds as though you couldn't have timed bms better, so well done. It's just sitting out the wait now.... 

Love Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Thanks for all teh info polly, it really helped. still seems right to call you polly I don't know why.
I will look on the web site and may buy the kit from boots I have seen it there before when buying OPK
No doubt I'll have endless questions when I start plotting, Hopefully I wont need to plot but we'll see.

I am feeling bit better as I said, guess I'll never be right though

Hope everyone else is ok?

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

RATS!!!!

Had a bit of a restless night, you know how it is sometimes if you have coffee too late in the evening? Had two or three like that recently. When I was lying awake at 5.30 this morning, I was also thinking about how good I have felt for the last two or three days. And then the lightbulb went on! I'm back on the vits that the Marilyn Glenville practitioner suggested, excpet that I am taking much higher doses of Coenzyme q10 than before - 150 mg as opposed to 30mg. And that is supposed to increase your metabolic rate and improve energy. So stands to reason that it would increase your temperature too.   So these great high temps that I am still having are more likely to be down to that. Double rats. 

Love Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good morning all,

Polly - thanks for yesterday. I would never have worked out the yahoo thing on my own.
Although, as you say, the vits could/would have increased your temperature, but perhaps it has also increased because of implantation? You can't rule that out.
It may be that you are waking up early because of the increase in your metabolism, as well as the coffee. 

Donna - I have the Toni Weschler book too, and it is very good (albeit huge ), although it can encourage one to be a little obsessive about TTC. As well as charting it covers in detail CM and lots of stuff about af. Any question you could ever have about these things is in there, and much more besides (and some gory photos too). It is American, so some of the stuff has to be taken with a pinch of salt.
I have the Boots charting kit (thermometer plus book to record temps in). It cost about £12, I think. If I was buying again I would just get a thermometer on its own (about £7) and a cheap notebook (graph paper style will make things easier for you). If you record online you won't even need the notebook, although I reckon its easier to keep both by your bed and jot the temp down as soon as you wake up. I don't know how you are with oral thermometers, but I found that the Boots one takes _ages_ to record the temp (might just be that my temps are weird), and it often made me gag; the ones doctors use seem to be much speedier.

I am so pleased that you had a nice evening with dh, and successful BMS. Do you feel happier/relieved as a result?

Annie, Claire - hope you are both OK.

Dh came home early yesterday and we had a fun evening tidying out the attic. I'm off to the dump this morning with a car full of rubbish. After that an action-packed day getting dh's stuff ready for his departure (hours, and hours of ironing ). I am trying to keep busy at the moment to take my mind of the scan tomorrow.

Have a lovely day people,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday. We're really busy in the office at the moment and then I was pooped when I got home. I was fast asleep at 9pm last night.  Have a late night planned tonight though as DH & I are off to Cardiff to see Lee Evans. I anticipate getting home well after midnight. I am therefore not going into the office until lunchtime tomorrow!


Emma- I am so envious of you having your scan tomorrow, but can understand your neerves too. Mine seems so far away and on one hand I want it to hurry up but on the other I'm really dreading it. Got my first appointment through from my Midwife, but need to reschedule it as DH can't be there. It freaked me out a bit receiving my notes through to complete and all sorts of other bits. I've put them all in a drawer for now. Don't want to jinx anything!

Donna - Well done on the bms!!!!! Now you know that you can do it for sure. Bottle whatever you did that night for future reference! Fingers crossed that this once occassion is all that's needed for a BFP!

Polly - Makes sense that it might be the viatmins causing higher temps. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. I've got everything crossed that it's because of something else!!!!

Claire - hope your week is going well

Cia for now all. I'll try and pop back this afternoon x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

I'm not doing any work, just looking for the site that says:
NO POLLY, YOUR TEMPS ARE UP COS YOU'RE PG
but I haven't found it yet. I'll keep looking...

Emma, I didn't have coffee, it was just that sort of feeling. (but I'm really looking forward to a cappuchino soon). I'm sure the scan will be just great and it will be so exciting to see the little daffodil. Well done on yahoo. I went out for about an hour last night, and came back to discover that Donna and my DH had been chatting away.  
Don't know how he managed it, cos he claims to be such a technophobe  

Annie, enjoy this evening, don't get too worn out - that goes for you Emma, too.

Take care

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Annie - welcome back. I didn't bother taking dh to my booking-in appointment. It is basically an hour or more of form-filling (very dull if you haven't had a 'colourful' past, as you just say no to all the questions), plus they take bloods, blood pressure and check your urine. At mine they didn't do anything to check that there really was a baby there or that it was all progressing well.

Have a great time tonight. I've never found him very funny, but I'm sure it'll be great if you like that kind of thing. I'll stop digging myself deeper into a hole. 

Polly - I find it so funny that Donna and your dh were chatting away. Was he passing on ironing tips? Does your dh (and everyone elses) read all the stuff on here? Don't think mine does. I give him edited highlights though.
Now you've taught me how to use messenger dh and I can use it when he leaves home next week; better than ending personal emails to his work email address. 

Got to dash,


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, Lee Evans not really my cup of tea either, but hope you enjoy it!

Had another go with #2 again last night after putting it off for some hours .  Seemed to take longer to get in than last time, but was ok once I got there and I did manage some minor wiggling about.  Started to feel a bit uncomfortable after 10 mins (I aim for 15 mins, is that right, too long or not long enough?).

Emma, good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Fingers crossed for you Donna.  I'm trying to get to grips with the abbreviations, is bms 'baby making sex' or am I inventing nonsense?!?

Claire
x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Claire - yep, bms is baby making sex. 

I reckon 10/15 minutes is quite a long time. When I first started I used to pull it out within a couple of minutes, go 'thank goodness that is over', then go and reward myself with a big piece of chocolate cake.   I think your method is better in the long run. After a while I started leaving them in for longer (the max was half an hour) and listened to the traffic whilst I did so. Sometimes I found that leaving them in put pressure on my bladder and made me want to go to the loo, even though I always went before I got started.
Don't worry about things feeling tight/uncomfortable sometimes. Your body is different 'down there' at different times of the month.

You are doing so well!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Emma.  

I'm having tonight off, I think.  I spend hours fretting about it beforehand and want to relax properly after work tonight as it's been a long, hard day (and it's only quarter to 2!).  But will try again tomorrow evening, it'll be my last peace and quiet until next Monday  .

Claire


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

I was freaked out at first by the new look halloween fertility friends!

Emma incase I dont get back on here tonight I really hope the scan goes well, I can't wait to hear all about it!

Claire, well done again on number 2 you are doing really well you should feel proud of yourself.

It was funny talking to polly's DH last night but he is a really nice chap - well came across that way anyway. we had a real laugh and I hope to talk to him again it was nice to get a mans point of view from someone other than my DH.

I too only give DH editied highlights

I am really hoping bms as worked for me this time, I guess ti only takes once! I am quite hopefully but then I guess we always are first week of 2ww!

Polly I am still hopefull for you to I have a good feeling

Better go DH is home and I have to sort out shifts for work.

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't think much of it either, Donna, but then I hate all this American Halloween stuff.  Sorry I couldn't stop to chat earlier, but I needed to get finished - DH kept texting me and telling me off for still being there. Thank you for still having a good feeling about me this month, it'd be great if you are right. And absolutely the best if it all goes right for you. Never mind about the "one" time - after all that's all we had, and I bet your dh's sperm is much more lively than my dh's.  

Emma - it's so exciting that your scan is tomorrow. I can't imagine that you will sleep that well tonight.

Just to let you know, I don't let DH read posts either, I just tell him what is going on. But he did enjoy chatting last night, and I have to admit that I read back over the conversation when I got in, to make sure he hadn't let me down! 

Claire, well done on #2. You're making great progress. I'm not the expert on dilators, all I have to do is stick 'em in, wriggle 'em about and whip 'em out again. I usually do size 4, 5 & 6, just because I find it too much to go straight for #6, I can never trust myself to push it in all the way unless I go through the smaller ones first. But back in the early summer when I had to start, I was a bit daunted by the difference between #1 and #2. There seemed to be more of a jump than between 2 & 3.

I hope Annie is enjoying herself - I too thought rather her than me! I guess we just don't know what we're missing!

Oh Claire, are you up for a yahoo chat? I'm never sure if you only log on from work, or at home too. Don't feel left out. Let me know if you need any further instructions.

Love 

Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Emma, hope it goes well today!

I've only been on here a short while but my bf doesn't read it either.  I just explain very briefly the advice.

Polly, I'm a chat-o-phobe.  I don't even know where it takes place, all gone a bit over my head!  If you can explain it in words of no more than one syllable, I'm happy to give it a go if I'm online at the right time.

I only have 1-4, with 4 being 'penis size'.  I guess that makes the steps larger.  Oh well, don't want to buy more really!  I'll probably keep trying with what I have and if I can't handle the jumps in size go for another longer set.  Trying #2 tonight again, going to try it without wine first, if I can!  It does look a big jump from 2 to 3, psychologically as well as physically.  However, I am determined to do this so once I'm happy with #2 I will give it a go.  Guess it's sensible to go from #2 to #3 in the same night from what I've read?  (not that this is on my immediate agenda!).

Donna, when I first saw the new halloween colours I thought I'd done something wrong when I logged in!  I'm not into that American begging stuff either, We'll be sitting at home in the dark on the 31st, ignoring the front door!

Annie, how was Lee Evans?

Claire
x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I don't like this orange nonsense either, and I am very anti-halloween. There is a link on the technical support thread where you can ask to have normal FF back. I put my name down, but am still stuck with orange. 
Rant over.

Claire - I have the set of just 4 too. Have you tried having a bath beforehand? That can help to relax you and your muscles.
I am/was a chat-o-phobe too, and didn't enjoy the one time I tried the FF chatroom, but the yahoo thing seems to work so much better.

Annie - hope you enjoyed Lee Evans. Are you very tired today?

Donna - glad you are feeling hopeful about the BMS. Try and stay positive and perhaps sheer will power will encouarge the right wrigglies into the right place. 

Polly - I too have a very good feeling about your chances this month.

I wish that I was excited about the scan, but I'm just so scared. It isn't until this evening, which means a whole day of fretting. I am feeling really sick. I'd like to think it was m/s, but its probably just nerves.

have a lovely day,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone

This Halloween decor is fabulous - I absolutely love it!!!!! Come one guys, get into the spirit of things. I love traditional festivities such as this. It's a great chance to let your hair down and be childish again. It's only one day ladies -embrace it.

Lee Evans was great last night. I felt a bit ropey after the car journey down there, but once we'd sat down and the room stopped spinning I had a great night. I laughed so hard I thought I was going to choke! DH & I had a great evening together. Roll on Little Britain in February. Nothing like a good belly laugh for the soul. 

Donna - You're sounding a bit more upbeat and it's great to hear it. Stick with the positivity and visualise DH's wigglies finding that egg and getting it on  

Polly - How is your temp chart looking?

Claire - How did it go with #2 last night?

Emma - I so understand how you feel today. You are going to be absolutely fine though and so is your little person. I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back. You'll be absolutely buzzing. Lots of love xxxx

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Annie - glad you had such a good time last night.  We'll have to agree to disagree on the halloween issue; perhaps I'm just not a fun-loving person. 

Sorry to bore everyone rigid with my neuroticism. I know that the chances are that everything is fine, but there is also a chance that it won't be. For one thing I could have had a missed miscarriage i.e. no heartbeat (1% chance i believe, but someone has to be the 1%). Even assuming that baby daffodil is still alive and well, I could discover that he/she has a high chance of having Down's Syndrome (80% of cases are not hereditary) and I don't know how I'll cope with that. I'm just worried that all my dreams will be shattered today, and my world will tumbling down. I know, what a drama queen.
If something is wrong the timing couldn't be worse. we are going away at the weekend (taking dh to his new home  ) and then I'll be all on my own. He is actually working in London next week, but has meetings with important new clients so I won't see him at all.
Well, I'll know in 6 hours time. 

I have to go and eat something now. Stress makes me very hungry, although I still feel sick too!

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma hun , everything is going to be alright. Is it really only 1% that have a missed miscarriage? Cripes, wish I'd know that before. I thought it'd be way higher than that! 

It seems perfectly natural the way you are feeling right now. I've spoken to a fair few friends and asked them if they were really anxious about the first scan and every single one of them said they were scared as hell before going in there.

The odds are way more likely that everything is going to be perfectly normal tonight. Now go sit down, make yourself a nice drink and try and relax. You don't want to upset Junior before his big performance!!!!

No aruging - do as your told!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Annie. You always make me feel better. Off to have a bath and make myself beautiful for the doctor.

Emmaxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Annie, little britain I am soooo jealous I wet myself when thats on. how many weeks are you now I've lost track is it 10? cause your not that far behind emma are you?

How great would it be polly if we got pregnant at the same time, Emma and Annie are preg buddies and we could be too!
If not I am affraid I have already told your DH he will have to take a trip somewhere so I get pregnant! that sounds worng but you know what I mean.
No, DH didn't let you down at all, you are such a nice couple and obviouslt soooooooo in love its great to see or should I say read, hope your didn;t mind us talking the other night think it helped us both.

I had a really real dream last night that I gave birth to a boy, the dream was a bit comical and didn't make sense but it was so real that when I woke up I looked for a baby!  

I am feeling really posistve so far this month and actually believe I am pregnant which ias really stupid as I will come down to earth harder if I 'm not and lets face it there is a greater chance of that happening!
oh well second week of 2ww next week we will have to see what that brings!

Been really bloated the last couple of days some clothes feel really uncomfortable and it can't be I've pu ton weight as I wore the clothes last week, can't put on weight that quick surely??

Emma can't wait for you to get in and tell us about yoru scan hope all went well

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - great dream! I hope it means something. It's a while since I had a "baby" dream, but they are just so real, aren't they?

Of course I didn't/don't mind you talking to my DH, (he enjoyed it too!), it was just so unexpected and funny. He has a bit of a history of "taking over" my friends, so I suppose I shouldn't be THAT surprised, I just would never have expected him to get on with the technology.  

I wonder how Emma is getting on, she should be here soon to tell us...

Annie, glad that you had  a good time, and are not too exhausted today. 

I'm afraid that I am a bit worn out, so I'm just waiting for 9 so I can justify going to bed. Don't read too much into it, I've had an emotionally draining couple of days at work, including upsetting one of the lads so much he went awol.  . I'm such a bad boss. Trying to get him to come back! It was quite a funny story, and I wasn't even shouting at him, but he felt a bit caught up in the crossfire I think. 

Temp down a bit today but still high relatively. Feeling dangerously nauseous at times, but that means nothing. But no spotting yet, so far so good. Going to test on Sunday. Maybe. I think. Perhaps.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Just had to let you know that all is well with baby daffodil.   Bit of a scare at first when the chappie couldn't find the baby; turns out I'd drunk too much water again and my bladder was blocking the picture. he sent me away for a most nerve-wracking half an hour to empty my bladder and move around and encourage the baby to get moving. The chap looked so serious that I was sure it was bad news.
In fact, it is the normal size and the heart was beating like crazy. I don't get the Downs Sydrome results until tomorrow, but he said it looked fine.

Thanks you all for being so encouraging, and indulging my fears. I'm going to relax now. 

Got to go and collect a take-away. I'll try and pop back later but it might be tomorrow.

Emma, xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Attagirl Emma!!

Love Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma that is fantastic, I hope you can relax now but don't think you will till its born, I know I wont.
Will you find out the sex at the next scan? do you want to know? I am so excited for you its fantastic I am so pleased all went well.

Polly it does all sound posisitve but I hate it when people say that to me as it gets my hopes up sometimes I really am hoping for you though.
I haven't had a baby dream like that ever! really hoping it means something but don't really believe in that kind of thing I don't think 

After having 1 care fixed last week at the cost of £100+ the other car is now broken, some spring in the steering but it will cost about £150!   don't know what we will do, now I am back at work we are trying to get ourselves back on track and hopefully start saving for when a baby does come (if ever) but things (expensive things) keep popping up.

Also shattered off for a bath and bed.

Emma chuffed to bits for ya xx

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Its the middle of the night and I can't sleep. I think I'm still shell-shocked from earlier. I promise to be a calm, relaxed person from now on. 

Sorry not to stop earlier and read all your news, but I have done so now. 

Polly - like Donna says, I shouldn't say that everything sounds good, but it does.   If you are testing on Sunday I'm probably going to miss your news. I don't think I'll be back from Manchester until late that evening. I will be thinking of you anyway.
Are you managing to have this Friday off work, or do you have to go in and sort out problems?

Donna - baby dreams are the best, aren't they. Try and stay positive. It would be fabulous if you and Polly became baby buddies.

Annie - is your birthday this weekend?

I am getting seriously worried that I have no sense of humour - I don't like Little Britain either! Whenever I say that to people they look at me like I am such a freak.  Maybe I'm too old (but I'm not _that_ old). Give me Fawlty Towers, the Good Life, Blackadder, Monty Python, instead any day.  I must be stuck in a 1970s/80s timewarp.

Have a lovely Friday everyone. I'll try and pop back before I go. I have so much to do today, and dh is finishing work at lunchtime to 'help' (i.e. get under my feet).

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma

I have every sympathy today with you being up in the middle of the night - I went to bed about 9.30 and to sleep. Woke up at 11, and couldn't get back to sleep. It was sometime after 2 when I did eventually drop off.

I have a huge work problem, and I kept having the conversations I need to have in my head, they just wouldn't go away.  I suppose it's like you with the garlic press, you know that it's a simple thing to buy, but you can stop planning the purchase in your head when you should be sleeping...

Temps down a fair bit today too.  But got tingly boobs  But have had every pg symptom going in the four years that we have been ttc  who knows 

How nice of DH to come back at lunchtime to get under your feet  help you out. It will be even more helpful if his colleagues have given him a good send off down the pub .

I have to say that I'm with you on the humour front, although I have loved Love Soup recently - very cleverly and quietly funny. I'll miss it when it's finished.

Yes, got work today, unfortunately. Quite a busy weekend, including DN, although I think she is only actually going to sleep here, won't see her otherwise...

Happy Friday

Love

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Morning Everyone!!!

Emma - That is such great news! I was wide awake at 2am this morning wondering how you got on and also worrying because I don't feel pregnant lately. Phew! That's one of us over the hurdle now, one to go! Did you get some good piccies?

Donna - It's so lovely to have happy upbeat Donna back. You sound a completely different person at the moment.

Polly - Sorry you had trouble sleeping last night. I have many mane nights like that where I am wide awake worrying about anything and everything.Last night I was worrying because I haven't thrown up for two weeks - can you imagine! I have to have little talks to myself and tell myself to "GO TO SLEEP"! Works sometimes!

It is indeed my birthday tomorrow- yeah me! My Nan baked one of her famous cakes for all my "little friends" at the office. Everyone's walking in and licking their lips. We're then all off to the pub at lunchtime for a bite to eat and then I've got the evening to myself. I am thinking bubble bath, face mask, candles & music. Bliss!

Happy Friday x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - in case I don't get chance to come back again beforehand  for tomorrow. Have a lovely day.  Your evening sounds just perfect; it will have you feeling fabulous for the big day.
I quite understand you worrying about not feeling pg. I bet Annie junior is just having a rest before his next growth spurt. 

We could have all come on here and chatted away in the night. I reckon I was awake from about 2am until 5.30 am. I felt terrible because my tossing and turning woke up dh who then couldn't get back to sleep. He got up and started reading pregnancy books and is now full of helpful advice  - advising me that I really should be doing pelvic floor exercises to avoid later incontinence, for example. 

Polly - work problems are a far more valid reason to lie awake than garlic presses. Incidentally, dh has decided he will struggle on without a garlic press for a few weeks, so that is one less thing to worry about. Last night I was fretting about seeing my parents at the weekend, let alone telling them my news (OMG they'll know I had sex). 

I have been enjoying Love Soup too, although I feel that her storyline is much stronger than his. I have always videoed it (can't possibly stay awake until 10pm) and tend to fast forward through a lot of his bits. 

Claire, Donna - hope you are OK.

Have a lovely weekend everyone, and Polly good luck if you decide to test .

Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, that's it. The world and his wife knows now and I'm wondering what the hell I was thinking! I'm just asking for trouble now. Hurry up November 11th - I need to see he's in there still!!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Hope you are all ok?

Polly did sort out your work problems?

Emma hope your weekend isn't to hectic!

Annie does this mean you have told everyone at work?

Claire how are you?

I am feeling more upbeat but I think its because I am so stressed with work and college that I haven't got time to stress about being pregnant or as the case may be - not being!

I have had some c/m today which is unusual for this time in my cycle ?? 

Have a problem at work..................

The shifts at work weren't working so I changed them so everyone was working longer hours but also had 1 half day a week, so although we are all going to do longer days over the course of a week it still 39/40 hours. Hope your all with me, took me ages to explain that to staff they couldn't see that there weekly hours weren't changing! anyway, so we can all have 1 half day a week, I had to employ someone part time, I knew the perfect person so it was all sorted, manager was impressed I'd sorted it out really quickly and all by myself so new shifts are starting from monday but when I called the women I had employed to confirm she was starting on monday she may be changing her mind  but I wont know till monday. If she does I haev to change all the shifts again, staff already have the hump! I just hope it works out as want to and need to impress new boss don't want to have to tell her its all gone pear shaped!

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - In my experience honesty is the best policy. If this new woman doesn't pan out on Monday just hold your hands up and tell the staff what happened. That way they feel like they're helping you out and contributing their bit. Happy staff are informed staff.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Yet again I can't sleep. Worrying about being pg has given way to worrying about moving. I really hoped for a good nights sleep as we've got a really busy day tomorrow. 
I hope we're going to have time to check out central Manchester in the afternoon. I haven't been for about 8 years and believe it has changed considerably.

Donna - I agree with Annie. Just be honest and they'll understand. They'll see her as the 'baddie' for not turning up, not you. Try not to lose sleep over it during the weekend.

Got the Downs Syndrome results yesterday - only a 1 in 6000+ chance, so that was a huge relief. I won't bother having any of the NHS tests now.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, naughty girl for getting up in the night! .

Donna, Annie and Emma are right, if this other person lets you down, it's her that has done the letting down, not you. Is it by any chance your friend who you mentioned a couple of days ago?

I managed to sleep through the night, but woke up early and that was it, my mind was racing. It's so irritating, because whatever it is, there is nothing that you can do about it in the middle of the night. But I was also a bit  aware of an uncomfortable tum, and when I went to the loo, there it was - the dreaded spotting.    . So that is probably that. I'll still test tomorrow, but it's aforegone conclusion now I think.

Love

Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Polly I am really really sorry, although there is still hope but we all know what its like ww know when its on its way. I hope you can do something nice with DH over the weekend.
 to you both.
I'm gutted for you and I mean that xx

Person I employed at work is a friends but not the same friend I mentioned before.

     Annie hope you have agreat day is it the hen night tonight? hope you get lotsof nice presents.

Emma hope your day isn't to stressful.

I had a really bad nights sleep too, DH said I kept talking and shouting in my sleep but he couldn't make out what I was saying. I know I kept dreaming but I don't know what about now.

Anyway best get a move on as meeting friend and 1 week old freya at 10am and I'm not dressed yet!

May go to the gym after to, but we'll see

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly I am so so sorry, how are you doing hun? I hope your as ok as you can be we're all here for you I don't know what else to say I know how you must be feeling.

You probably don't know right now, but whats the next step for treatment?

Thinking of you and George

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Polly - I'm so sorry it was a BFN. How are you feeling?

Donna - How was Freja?

Emma - How did it go seeing your parents?

I had a lovely birthday thank-you guys, however some upsetting news today. The hard drive is completely knackered on my laptop and it looks like I've lost everything on it - all my Maldives pictures, photos from all sorts of special occassions. All my fault I know, should have put them on disc. Won't be able to chat online with you guys until they have fixed it and then I'll probably have to start fresh and set it all up again.

On a lighter note, about to book my Harry Potter tickets. I am beyond excited about it!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - I am so sorry to hear your news.  It's just not fair. How are you bearing up?

Donna - I hope work goes OK today. Did she turn up? If not, how did the others take the news?

Annie - what bad news about your hard drive. You'll have to sort it out soon.  
How are you feeling, besides that. Must be nearly 12 weeks for you now?

Claire - how are you and your dilators? Hope you had a nice weekend.

My weekend was fine, although really tiring. It tooks us over 5 hours to get back last night, instead of 3, because there were so many accidents on the M1; I was losing the will to live by the end. My parents were fine. I _think_ they were pleased, but they don't really go overboard with emotional displays. My mother claimed to have a maternal hunch about my news - yeah, right! 
It was great to see Manchester city centre again. It has really come on since I was last there - fabulous shopping and a mini-London Eye. Dh and I went out for a lovely meal in the evening. It felt a bit like being on holiday.
His studio flat is fine, but no better than that. It is in a huge block and very noisy, although he doesn't mind that as much as I would.

I just avoided a horrific accident this morning. I went to collect dogs from kennels near Dunstable and was just a few seconds behind a multiple car pile-up. Most unsettling.

Got to dash and make some calls.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma - I'm having one of those I don't feel pregnant and I'm scared days! I've been feeling rather well for sometime now and it's most unsettling. I'll be chuffed to bits if it's simply that I'm through the nasty stage, but at the moment it's worrying me non stop. I wish that scan would hurry up and come around.

I think I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday (need the scan to confirm that too!)

Glad you had a nice weekend with DH.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - you poor thing. I quite understand. I'm sure lots of people with more experience of these things would tell you that you are lucky. What a pain that you have to wait so long for your scan. People are supposed to start 'blooming' at 12 weeks. I haven't, but perhaps some start a bit early (you) and some a bit later (me, hopefully).

If you really can't stand waiting that long you could get a doppler; I think you can use them from 10 weeks. I'm not going to, as I know I'd become even more neurotic/obsessive. 

Did you get lots of nice presents for your birthday?

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma - A friend of mine is a Midwife and she lives right opposite me. I was thinking of popping over one night to see if she can use the doppler and find the heartbeat. I can't take much more of this waiting. I get more and more upset as the days pass and more and more scared that it's all gone wrong. I just want to be able to relax and start enjoying it.

I had some lovely pressies for my birthday - lots of smellies, CD's, DVD's, scarves, jewellery, spa treatment, clothing, flowers. I was very spoiled!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Just excuse me for a couple of days, I'll be back though, don't worry!

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I've been really insensitive talking about baby stuff. I am so sorry. 
It should be me who keeps a low profile for a few days.

I know I can't make things better for you, but you and dh are in my thoughts.  

love, Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi All,

Emma, glad your weekend wasn't too busy and you and DH got to spend soem time together.

Annie, glad you had a nice birthday how was hen night? Everything will be fien and its natural to worry but go and see you friend so you can have your mind put at rest.

Work went ok today, No friend didn't come in but in the end its all worked out ok. Got another girl in for a trail so hope she works out as there is no one else.
So means I get half day on wednesdays yeah! which will hopefully make college work easier cause I'll have tome to do it - I hope!

All in all things seem to be going great at the moment so hope I get a BFP to round it off

Polly thinking of you hun xx

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - it is great to hear you sounding so happy and positive!  Glad it all worked out at work for you.

Are you a week into the 2ww now?

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh God Polly - I am so sorry. I am the most insensitive person in the world. I feel such a b**ch. I send a thousand apologies to you and a promise to never do it again.

Donna - Glad that things at work are going well. Half days on Wednesday sounds good to me!

Emma - Hope you're well today

I'm going to go and beat myself over the head for a few hours - what an idiot.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, Annie: it really isn't about anything that you said AT ALL! I just feel that I have nothing to say, and a bit numb. It's silly, as there wasn't really much chance of it being +, so I should have been more prepared. I'll still be here reading, but just excuse me if I'm quiet til I find my bounce again.  You can keep talking to me though, if you like.  

, Donna

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good morning,

Polly - I am going to keep talking to you,whether you like it or not! In all seriousness though, you can tell me to be quiet and go away.  
I hope your bounce comes back soon.  

Not much to say here either. Dh goes up to Manchester today, but will be back briefly on Thursday night. Someone is coming to do a survey on the house tomorrow, so I have to tidy the place up for that. The house looks like a bombsite at the moment - side effects of dh's packing. I've decided to go out tomorrow morning and let the person get on with it. I couldn't bear to watch them tutting to themselves and scribbling furiously on their clipboard.

Annie, Donna, Claire - hope you are all OK.

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Not had a chance to post a reply, everytime I came on the site someone appeared behind me (at work) and I had to close it down again!  We've been moving offices so everything's been a bit manic, but thankfully it's all over now.

Roll on the Harry Potter film, I'm desperatly excited about it too.  

Dilators - still on #2.  Had to give it a miss over the weekend as I had too much on or people around.  Tried again last night, first time without wine.  Was harder than with wine!  Almost painful but not too bad, might also be because it was very cold when it went in (and it took longer to get in last night).  Having another go on Thursday.  Out for my birthday meal with my parents and brother tonight (birthday was in July...) and bf will be in the way on Weds.  Not ready for him to help, I can only do #2 at the moment because I'm in control, and only just myself really.

Polly, I was so sorry to read your BFN (I've found a page on this site that tells me what the abbreviations mean).

Claire
x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - when is the new Harry P film out? A definite must see.

Chances are that when you come to move from dilators to full blown sex that you'll have had a glass or two of wine, so I wouldn't worry too much. It sounds like you have/had too much on to be able to relax and experiment with the dilators. Don't beat yourself up about 'only' being on #2. I think you're doing brilliantly.

Have a lovely meal tonight.  Better late than never....

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Claire you are doing fantastic with the dilators, well done and keep it up! hope you enjoy your meal tonight.

Polly hope you are doing ok and are not to stressed out with work as you don't need it at the moment. We are all hear for you when you feel ready but I know you know that all ready. I am so sorry about last night, I didn't come back on after watching eastenders cause I assumed you would be watching corrie then I fell asleep   so sorry hun, look after yourself xx

Yes in second week on 2ww AF due at weekend or maybe monday. So far no AF signs.
( theres the kiss of death eh!) been needing to pee at night but then that could be cold weather, felt sick at work a few times this afternoon well didn't actually feel sick just suddenly felt I was going to b sick if that makes sense? but could be anything obviously want it to be pregnancy signs but taking it all with a pinch of salt - well trying to but probabaly failing.

Hope you and bumps are both well Annie and Emma

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls ^

Well, we're back on the IUI rollercoaster. I decided to go ahead and take the clomid on what was probably cd2 (not sure if Sunday was heavy spotting or light af, so had to make a decision, and decided light af) and got through to clinic yesterday pm. The same nurse didn't seem as bothered about discussing whether or not to try despite dh's  ^sperm, so I raised it. Am somewhat confused by the reaction, as she said maybe up my dosage _*next*_ time or try injectables. (but it's dh that has the problem.... )

Never mind.

Forgot to take my clomid last night, so took it this morning. Let's see how it really affects me!

Love to all, thanks for your support, and bear with me, I'll be less *me me me* in a day or two.

Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Emma, HP is out 18th Nov.  I'm hopefully getting tickets for the 25th.

Meal was nice, if a bit late!  No time to email properly as I have a meeting shortly and I haven't done any preparation for it.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Being the worlds biggest HP fan I have got my tickets for the 18th!!! I'm going with my friend and her 10 year old daughter and I cannot wait. I'm leaving work at 3pm that afternoon to make sure I catch one of the first shows. No doubt it will be one of many viewings. I'm getting heart palpatations just talking about going to see it! 

Claire -Like the others said you are doing incredibly well with the dilators and in my eye are making very fast progress. I can hear that determination in your words and I know it's not going to be long before we've been through the whole collection and have you experiencing bms!

Donna - I've got everything crossed for you my lovely. 

Polly - I'm confused about what the Nurse said too? Is DH going to look at any possible alternative therapies or anything this cycle that might help with the wigglies? 

Emma - Don't spend all day cleaning - make sure you put your feet up!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie

I got dh right back on the Marilyn Glenville vits and co-enzyme q 10 and pycnogenol, and he went to see a new reflexologist yesterday (my one didn't have room for him, but recommended this one who specialises in fertility.)

Can't think of anything more I can make him do....

Love Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sounds like you're doing all you can Polly. I think reflexology will be a great help - it's a wonderful treatment and I've known it to be successful for a friend of mine whose wigglies needed a boost. His twins are due any day now!

Are you seeing your Consultant before the next treatment?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - you can be as 'me, me, me' as you like. I for one want to hear all about it. Sounds like you and dh are doing everything you can. Dh isn't doing too much cycling at the moment is he? That's supposed to be a no-no (particularly whilst wearing tight Lycra  ). Mind you, my dh (whose sperm motility was supposedly rubbish)was cycling to and from the station every day (6/7 miles). I realise, as I say that, that you and dh probably cycle a lot further than that? 

Did you enjoy the last episode of Love Soup. I videoed it and will watch it later. I hope they did get together at the end (don't tell me anyone).

Annie, Claire - I saw a trailer for the new HP on TV last night. It looks fabulous! I've probably left it too late to get tickets for the first weekend.
Annie, if it is as long as the others, how are you going to sit there for all that time without going to the bathroom?!

Donna - I'm not going to say anything looks good for you, for fear of tempting fate.

At the risk of tempting fate myself, I have had proper nights sleep for the past 3 nights. I have a theory about this. For the past few days I have eaten my main meal at lunchtime (dh is away and I'm too tired to cook by the evening) and just had a sandwich in the evening. I will continue with this strategy, as i feel heaps better for sleeping properly.

Have a lovely Wednesday people,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - HP is supposedly 2 and a half hours. Not long enough if you ask me! I doubt very much I'll need a bathroom break. I haven't been experiencing endless trips to the loo yet. But to be fair I haven't wanted to drink alot lately.

Sounds like you're on the right tracks by eating your main meal at lunch. I've bee doing the same thing as by dinner time I'm too tired to eat and previously, too poorly.

Wishing you many more sleep filled nights!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all

Home early yeahhhhhh! but have to do lots of work so not so great 

Polly be as me me me as you like, come on here when ever you feel like it we are with you every step of the way. I am sure DH's wiggles will be fine it may have only been a glich for that month not a long term thing and the vits and stuff will have helped him over come that I am sure.

Still no signs from me, had a bit of a funny tum this morning but wouldn't really say it was period pains so who knows just have to wait. I am still scarily posisitve though   just feel a bit like its worked  sounds crazy I know hope I am right

Been eating really healthy so far this week (I know irs only 2 days) been cookeing from sratch and adding lots of veg maybe still not enough though. I did eat healthy before but didn't cook from scratch enough! its going well also trying to make some 'me' timwe in the evening to maybe read or have a bath instead of having a quick shower.

Hope you are all well

Donna xx

p.s I have never really got the whole harry potter thing haven't read any of the books


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Polly, I agree with everything Donna said, that is what I was thinking! - cheers Donna

Nice to have you all around during the day, especially as I am incommunicado in the evenings for the forseeable furture! How rude , just as we all go online together - Bloomin typical!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

so far haven't done any college work  

Had lunch and feel very tired just want to put my feet up but really can't afford to


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - hello! Nice to have you here in the afternoons. Why not put your feet up for an hour or so, then do the college work? 
Did you try reading the 1st HP or seeing any of the films? 

Annie - when will your home computer problems be sorted out? 
Maybe you don't have the same problem with going to the loo all the time because you're taller? I'm thinking that it might be more of a problem for stunted people like me because everything is squashed into a smaller space.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma, I cant see you ticker?

No best do some work then sit down or I'll never get up! feeling being tired could also be a sign but then it could also be a sign of getting up at 6:30 everyday!

I hate this waiting I just want to know! feel really nervous about it, cuae if I am pregnant ( I know I have just tempted fate by typing that ) we really have no money, I know everyone says that we would find the money but I can't see where. there is no where we can make cut backs and ends are only just meeting at the moment. oh well have to see what happens, guess we would have to find a soulution if I was lucky enough to be pregnant


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I can't get my ticker to work properly. Actually, I'd forgotten to sort it out.

I reckon people get pg at the most inconvenient times. I know we're going to have to get a new car and various baby bits at a time when we really could do without the additional expense, after moving etc. I'm sure, like me, you'll be given lots of clothes and bits and pieces that other peoples' babies have grown out of.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

right ticker, wrong due date!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah it worried me for a second, thought you were giving birth


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

That's better!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

very good Emma


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Its no good I cant concentrate! I kniw what I have to and want to do but can't get pen to paper! I reall have to get things finished as I go back to college a week on sat so only hvbe this weekend to do stuff!

Mand keeps floating off to being pregnant, I really think I may be this month and I haven't felt like this for months! I feels really silly to say I think I am as none of us have a way of knowing and I'll look really stupid if and when I'm not  

Emma, do you want to give yahoo thing ago? and you to annie btu guess you cant at work?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Just nipped onto Yahoo to see if you were there, Emma & Donna, but can't see you.

Definitely feel more    . Just got rid of a major headache at work. I still have masses of things to sort out as a kind of fall out from that, but at least I can see in what direction to make decisions. For the last week, I was paralysed about what I could do until other people made their move. But that's now over, and I feel SO much better.

Love

Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I've lost my yahoo icon


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon Guys!

Nope, sorry can't do Yahoo at work. 

It's going to be weeks before I get my laptop back and we might even have to have a brand new one. I'll be off the Yahoo evening chats for sometime  

Polly - Glad you're feeling better about work and in general - fab news!

Donna- Get your butt into gear Mrs and get going on that college work!

Emma - Nice ticker you've got there. I thought you were a bit further along than that


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I too thought Emma was a week further on than that?? Emma??

I know I should I will try and do some in a moment, I have lots to do for work to but this is my first afternoon off I want to enjoy it. Means I'll have a packed weekend though.
I will try and do an hours work now though!

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Right, got pen to paper and planned audit! also put dates by actions so know what I am doing and aiming for.
I am auditing security at work!

Drafted questionnaires for staff which I will hopefully hand out tommorrow If I get them typed tonight.

Off to have a bath to relax a little and wake up! then will type them up or maybe watch neighbours


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

No, ticker is right. It just seems like I've been boring you all to death for longer than that (feels like 12 months to me). 

Donna - I wish I'd stuck around this afternoon to chat to you (the yahoo thing slipped my mind). I went off to watch repeats of ER on that new channel More4  - early episodes with the yummy George Clooney! 
So, I'm not the only Neighbours watcher then. Our dark secrets are all coming out now......

Polly - good to hear you are  ing back. It must be a huge relief to have work stuff sorted out. Let's hope you manage to get everything done tomorrow and can take Friday off work.
I watched Love Soup this afternoon (yes, I have had a very lazy afternoon on the sofa) and I was so disappointed.  That wasn't the right ending at all.

Annie, Claire - I guess you are both incommunicado now for the rest of the day.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

No No Emma not boring us at all just feels bit longer thats all I guess it is really cause I had in my head 13 wks whcih you practically are so wasn't out really.

Yes I'm a neiboughs watcher and home and away to   infact most soaps if I'm honest.

Had a kind of lazy day myself which wasn't what I planned to do did get some work done and guess it can't be all work and no play can it, I've been down that route before hence why I am trying to make more 'me' time!

Really want to open my own nursery but haven't got finance and with ttc not best time - sorry bit random I know but thought I'd add that thought in  

Got bit of back ache tonight  had a little last night, I guess it could be that i'm on my feet all day and today I have been sitting at computer but can't help thinking its AF

Donna xx

Polly hope your ok number crunching


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - it is Neighbours and Corrie for me, although I do sometimes watch Emmerdale and Eastenders now and again if dh is not around. He is soap-a-phobic (oddball).
Me-time is very good for you.

Attempting to open your own nursery would be a surefire way to get a BFP, just when you really had no time or money to spare! And you could combine looking after baby Taylor with making your fortune.

Hope you are cooking something delicious again this evening. Soup for me.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

will put opening my own nursery on hold for now DH and I have talked about it but maybe in teh future now is not right at all for us.

Had sausage cassarole with carrots and mash potato with leeks - yummmmmyyyyyyyy

so so tired tonight would go to bed now but bit early so maybe after the bill

Night all

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello

Really am feeling more myself now. Thanks for sticking with me!

I have one question: I have had awful backache yesterday and today (today cd 4) and wondered if it was anything to do with clomid? I get a bad back quite a lot, but it is joints, whereas this feels more flu-ey and in the muscles. It was lower back yesterday and mid back today. It is so bad that I told DH that I needed a glass of red wine as medicine! Very naughty, as I wouldn't let him have any.  

Donna, it would be great if you opened your own nursery, and I am sure that you could and will do it one day. But right now you don't need the stress (take it from one who knows!) and you need a few employment rights for when you get pg. You've worked this all out anyway. But later on, when you have a family that is old enough for you not to be too paranoid to let other staff look after your children (maybe that's just my paranoia, not anyone elses) it would be a good time. In the meantime, you are doing all the right things: getting more senior jobs and finding out what it is really like to run a nursery on someone elses time. It really isn't the work that's tough in running a business, it's the worry and the responsibility. But there are tremendous rewards (not necessarily financial) as well. So when you are ready, go for it!

Your talking about it reminds me of few years ago, when I went to a business talk at a lcoal university business school, and at the end, a student who was there, asked the speaker what preparation he should do in order to run his own business in ten years. The answer was that he should plan to join a small business when he left university, and make himself indispensible to the owner and use him to learn the ins and outs of a business (because of course in a small business, you have to do everything, whereas in a large business, you do your job). I happened to overhear the lad on the way out saying to his mate that he didn't think much of the advice, and he was planning to join a large multinational, because he would learn more! Maybe he would learn interesting things, but he wouldn't learn the basics of keeping a small business going, and the kind of self-reliance that is needed. I often wonder what he really did, and what it led him to!  

Anyway, I'm sure you're much more sensible than he was, and will use the time now to its best advantage. 

Besides which, you will be planning your own nursery at home in nine months!

Emma - good for you with the lazy afternoon. I was a bit disappointed with the end of Love Soup, but I'm sure they wanted to leave it open for a second series, whereas I think that it would have been better to have a longer first series and leave it at that.

Soaps - I just watch Corrie these days, and have started watching Bleak House (which counts). DH watches all kinds of Startrekky/gate/wars things, and doesn't like it when I point out that they are just soaps in space!

Annie - sorry about pooter, hope you get sorted soon!

Claire - you are doing really well, so keep up the good work.

Love to all

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Morning Everybody!!!!

I am on   this morning. The final plans for the extension have arrived and they look great. I am so excited and simply cannot wait for the work to begin. We're still a,ong way off getting going on it but at least I can picture what it's going to look like now. Olans will be submitted to the Council now for approval, our architect will be sorting out building regulations and we can start looking for a builder than can start the work asap.

Hold onto your pants gilrs, I'm dragging you along on one heck of a ride!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Wow, you have some impressive future plans with opening nurseries, extensions, all this talk of own businesses!  I'm afraid I took the cowards way in a large organisation where I do literally 'do my own very defined job'.  I was really ambitious once and working my way up the organisation but now I just want a quiet life at home with a few babies to nurture!

I used to be a soap addict but spent so much time watching Corrie, Enders, Emmerdale, Neighbours (when I got home in time) that I didn't get other things done!  Now I tend to watch films and things like the 4400.

I'm going to get stuck in (excuse the pun) with #2 again tonight.  Not really looking forward to it, but I've got to do it tonight really.  Tomorrow evening it's a meal and drinks at my parents and Sat night bf and I are having a private fireworks party (ie just us, we were originally invited to two different parties so decided to do neither!).

Claire


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - glad the extension is back on track. Have you got a fabulous nursery planned? Did you go with the huge bathroom in the end?

Claire - I think it can be quite daunting to return to the dilators after a few days off. You should plan a little treat for yourself for afterwards (or even a big treat  ) so that you can look forward to it a bit more. You'l be fine, I'm sure.
I love fireworks and really miss them. I have 2 dogs, and one is petrified of fireworks; I have to stay in and keep him company on Bonfire night.

Polly - hope your back and joints are a bit better today. You haven't got 'flu have you? I don't think the odd glass of red wine will do any harm. It is more detrimental for man than women at this stage, I think. 
I didn't realise that there'd be another series of Love Soup. I'm a bit disappointed with the TV options at the moment. I was very keen on Lost at first, but I've got bored with it. I need ER and Desperate Housewives to come back.

Donna - your dinner sounds yummy. Any leftovers you can send my way........

I was supposed to be clearing out my allotment this morning.   At the risk of tempting fate with the move I've given up the tenancy. But it is pouring with rain here at the moment.  
Dh is coming back tonight (albeit very late) and is trying to wangle things so that he can work from home tomorrow. 

have a lovely day,
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Again!

Back from the giddy heights of extension heaven.

Emma - I did go for the jumbo bathroom in the end. I thought that as long as there are two toilets in the house, an en-suite wasn't really something I desired. A bathroom big enough to fit a tub, huge shower and cupboards was my dream and that's what we're going for. I can just picture myself now having glorious amounts of space to dance around in as I use my new facilities! As things stand at the moment the loo and the bath tub are almost one they are so close! I shall make an effort to take before and progress pictures and post them to you guys so you can see what I mean.
I hope your DH can work from home tomorrow. It'll be nice to spend some time with him I'm sure.

Polly - I don't remember getting back pain when I was on clomid, only when AF was on it's way. The only other time I've had lower back pain is when I've had a draft on my back and the pain after that is not good!

Donna - Your idea of having your own nursery sounds amazing. Fab idea for the future!

Claire - Best of luck with the dilators tonight, although I'm sure everything will be fine. So far so good with them!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - forgot to ask earlier, did you go and see your midwife friend with the doppler?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - No I haven't yet. I've been out every night this week so far and to be honest I'm a bit nervous about it. I would freak out if she couldn't find it. I don't know wether to wait the week for the scan or pop across the road and see her - Dilemma!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Go and see her!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'll pop across if her car is there this evening


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good for you! Try not to be too scared. Easier said than done.......


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah it is!!!! I'll remember this Emma Daffodil next time you're feeling nervous about something  

Hopefully I'll be back here tomorrow thanking you for bullying me into fetting it done


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41176.new.html#new

Good luck x


----------

